# Rlt 26 Just Finished The First One.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Something a little differerent.

35mm Mid size all steel case with screw down crown. ETA 2824-2 Automatic movement.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice Roy, I like the simplicity and the hands. Will it be available with a black face?

It may very well be my first RLT.

It reminds me of the RLT5 which I have always fancied but I cannot get on with the mercedes hourhand.

Anyway top job, the 26 is right up my street









Andy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like that







. Is it a stainless steel back? How much Roy







?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that and would also like to know how much it'll cost & if it'll be available with a black dial (it could have the same blue indices & hands though). Also if it has a screw down crown is there a water resistancy rating?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not really thought about doing it in black but I could, it would be no problem.

Solid steel screw on back, not display back.

3 ATM Water resistant.

Price Â£125.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bit different to the rest of the RLT range, great colour combo, I like it









Can't understand why anybody would want a black one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thinking about it I think that the blue would not show up too well on a black dial.

I think I may just do this one in white, we will see I may have a go at one sometime.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It may be necessary to specify " blue numerals and markers " Roy.

That detail doesn't show up too well on my monitor.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice, Roy...blue and yellow go well...agree with Foztex, I am not a great lover of the "mercedes" hand, these are more to my taste...nice.

Roger


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

raketakat said:


> It may be necessary to specify " blue numerals and markers " Roy.
> 
> That detail doesn't show up too well on my monitor.


Ah, I didn't realise the numbers and markers were blue, they looked it a bit on my screen but I thought is was because of the reflection off the crystal. Oh yes more pics please, now I am really fascinated.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Roy







really like the blue hands of this watch. Another great watch to the







collection


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice indead Roy, keep it as is









Limited Edition or regular?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are a couple more pictures which may show the blue better.

It is not a limited edition but I do not have time to make a lot. I have only made half a dozen to start with.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very smart


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very smart


Yeah there is something about those blue hands that do it for me as well









However 36mm is a bit small even for my small wrist


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm buying one for Mrs R...............I do hope she likes it........not














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the strap
















colour scheme reminds me of renault F1 colours a bit, not to my taste but you can't please all the people all the time can you.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I'm buying one for Mrs R...............I do hope she likes it........not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh but fair


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm buying one for Mrs R...............I do hope she likes it........not
> ...


I have a terrible fear that she will







.

Roys gone groovy.....and slightly funky







....at last







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roys gone groovy.....and slightly funky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a bit of a shock when I saw it, I think he's been on something


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I reckon he's bin smokin' kelp







. It's a common practice on the Yorkshire coast







.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy........any chance the date numbers can be made in the same blue colour as the hours? Would really add a bit of aesthetic appeal to the face I think (and make it quite unique).

Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think that the date wheels come assembled in the movement, the only other option would be a non date dial....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Roy........any chance the date numbers can be made in the same blue colour as the hours? Would really add a bit of aesthetic appeal to the face I think (and make it quite unique).
> 
> Best regards David


This is not possible.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the extra pictures Roy. That really is a very distinctive watch, a true original. You really have been on a roll lately.










Do you air dry the kelp or just bung it in a low oven? 
















Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

A slightly off topic but vaguely relevant idea,

Isn't it astounding the way your preconceptions affect your perception of things. Looking at the first photo Roy posted I was convinced that this was a white faced black numbered dial in a rather bad photo, looking now at the 2 later pics it's blindingly obvious (in the first photo) that the numbers are blue. Looking at it now its perfectly clear, whereas before I was convinced it was bleached out. Is it just me?

andy


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice design Roy. It looks a lot less formal and it has a more 'casual' style (if that's the right word) to it than the other RLT's. As Roger said, that colour combo goes well. The strap is nice too.

I think that the size and the design gives the feel of a unisex watch and I mean that in a positive way.

Well done,

Andrew.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> A slightly off topic but vaguely relevant idea,
> 
> Isn't it astounding the way your preconceptions affect your perception of things. Looking at the first photo Roy posted I was convinced that this was a white faced black numbered dial in a rather bad photo, looking now at the 2 later pics it's blindingly obvious (in the first photo) that the numbers are blue. Looking at it now its perfectly clear, whereas before I was convinced it was bleached out. Is it just me?
> 
> andy


Roy has changed the first photo Andy







.

He has the power to revise history on this forum just like The Ministry of Truth in "1984"







.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

raketakat said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > A slightly off topic but vaguely relevant idea,
> ...


LOL what a hoot, I was amazed by the difference. I must admit I wondered if the photo had been changed.

So I suppose the answer to my question is.. It is just me









Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did not change the photo.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I did not change the photo.


Sorry Roy and Andy.

I'm sadly deluded, but you knew that already  .


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I did not change the photo.
> ...


Hooray I am sane























Andy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

foztex said:


> Hooray I am sane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















That's not necessarily a healthy state 'round here  .

It is interesting how further information modifies our perception of an object. I was sure Roy had edited the photo







.

I can't wait for the actual watch to come now. I want to see it in the metal







.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think that the date wheels come assembled in the movement, the only other option would be a non date dial....


Yes I had assumed that as well but thought of course with Roy's well known and amazing expertise as a wizard of watches he might be able to magic up the request......and enough crawling always helps too!









Best regards David


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I can't wait for the actual watch to come now. I want to see it in the metal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some thoughts on arrival  .

Chuffing hell Roy, these are nice







.

No offence to Roy the photographer, but they're much better live







.

Very clean and easy to read dial. The metallic blued hands are well lumed, just the right length, and glimmer in bright light







.

Substantial looking case with matt 'silver' finish that compliments the dial and hands







. Plenty big enough for my 7 1/4" wrist







.

I've tried a photo but not enough light







.

One word - Fresh  .

Mrs R. hasn't seen it yet







.

Cheers Roy for another good'un  .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Mrs R. hasn't seen it yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she going to ?









Glad you like it Ian.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs R. hasn't seen it yet
> ...


Bugger







. Bye bye RLT 26. It was nice knowing you







.

Don't worry, I still get visiting rights







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

She likes it then.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> She likes it then.


Yes Roy. It's just gone out of the door on her wrist














.

She did suggest some revisions that would make it even better for her. I did say I wouldn't say anything to you though














.

To make it more "female-friendly" the dial should be lilac and the strap purple apparently  .

Purple a female colour







? Honestly







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > She likes it then.
> ...


I heard that purple is a colour favoured by hippies and pregnant women


----------

